# Gudgeions



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

*c/p*:goldfish: Greetings to you all...I have 7 gudgeons between 5 7 cm ..some are bigger in the body, than the others,,could these be mails or females..their fins are strongly coloured,,like striped bright red and yellow.with black.. the bigger ones reveal brightish red from jaw to tail underneth.
thanks for any idears or pics.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Pictures of these Gudgeions can be found in Members bruceaction photos


----------

